# CPC Exam Help



## Lizzybrooke81 (Jun 10, 2016)

I was previously certified and let my credentials lapse. Now I am needing to regain my credentials I have taken the exam 3 times and failed by 5% and 10%. I have recently signed up for the test on Sept 17th and I need to pass this time in order to keep my job with the company I have been with a year and a half. Any tips, advice, or help in passing? I would greatly appreciate the feedback, thank you!


----------



## CodingKing (Jun 10, 2016)

CCO.us Blitz

Trust me its amazing


----------



## jsalzer50 (Jun 12, 2016)

*Amci*

I've been watching AMCI YouTube videos and find them very beneficial. There is a video about "CHUN" = Circle, Highlight, Underline, Notate. It's a great way to mark up your CPT code book to make it much easier to find codes and pick out the essentials, thus saving us time on the exam. I do recommend watching the AMCI YouTube video on CPT and HCPCS Modifiers, and the E/M coding ones too---those one's in particular by AMCI are outstanding and for E/M, they place great emphasis on determining the location, and knowing E/M guidelines. Here is what I learned about E/M coding for the CPC Exam:

1. We code only one E/M Service per doctor per day, UNLESS it's prolonged services or critical care.
2. If Time is documented, then time takes precedence over the H.E.M. (History, Exam, Medical Decision Making) i.e. we go by the time to find the E/M code if it's documented.
3. Location is the end-result place where the service takes place, i.e. the location of the actual treatment. 
4. Consultations require the R's: Request, Rendered service and Report, and the consult is done by another physician.
5. When an E/M code DOESN'T match a 3 of 3 H.E.M. requirement, we select the LOWEST code where at least 1 component matches.
6. When an E/M code DOESN'T match a code with 2 of 3 requirements, we select the SECOND LOWEST code that has at least 1 component matching.
7. An Annual Physical Exam (or Annual Exam) falls under the Preventative Medicine Services section of E/M.
8. I recommend highlight the time for all the E/M codes in your CPT code book. This will make it easier to find codes if time is documented.

Here is the link to the AMCI E/M video (highly recommend): https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h0mVFCirHBE 
Here is the link to the Modifiers video (also highly recommend): https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vzjEuDS510I 

The best part? Watching these YouTube videos is absolutely FREE!

Sincerely,
Jacob


----------



## CodingKing (Jun 12, 2016)

jsalzer50 said:


> 2. If Time is documented, then time takes precedence over the H.E.M. (History, Exam, Medical Decision Making) i.e. we go by the time to find the E/M code if it's documented.



I commented on their video. This is absolutely incorrect the way this was explained and will open you up to audits and fines or possibly even jail time.

You cannot go off time alone UNLESS 50% or more is spent on counseling and/or care coordination. IN addition to documentation of how long the visit was. You also need to document how much time was spend on the counseling/Care Coordination and what activities it consisted of.


----------



## jsalzer50 (Jun 12, 2016)

*communication with AMCI*

OK CodingKing. According to their website: http://www.absolutecodinginstitute.com/, they are an AAPC Education Provider. I'm honestly wondering if you would be willing to communicate directly with them about this because that YouTube video has SEVERAL views, and they are affiliated with AAPC, and if they are NOT providing correct information, then bless us all, I strongly believe they should know about it. Here is their direct contact email: contact@absolutecodinginstitute.com  Thanks in advance for your consideration, according to your comment, you might just save people from audits and jail time. Sincerely, Jacob


----------



## CodingKing (Jun 13, 2016)

They responded and are trying to tell me that their advice is off exam coding vs real world coding. So I pointed out the page and paragraph in the CPT manual where the 50% rule is discussed. I guess I shouldn't expect perfection on a free product.


----------



## jsalzer50 (Jun 13, 2016)

*Thank you*

Thank you for reaching out to them. I do see the note you are referring to on page 10. I appreciate you mentioning this. Sincerely, Jacob


----------



## sforero34@gmail.com (Aug 11, 2016)

*cpc exam*

does anybody know how the CPC Exam is calculated???


----------



## tflynn63 (Aug 11, 2016)

*Exam Help*



Lizzybrooke81 said:


> I was previously certified and let my credentials lapse. Now I am needing to regain my credentials I have taken the exam 3 times and failed by 5% and 10%. I have recently signed up for the test on Sept 17th and I need to pass this time in order to keep my job with the company I have been with a year and a half. Any tips, advice, or help in passing? I would greatly appreciate the feedback, thank you!




Hi,
the biggest advice I can give you is "What is your strategy for taking the exam".  Im not sure how you take the exam but if your not doing it this way you may want to try it. Always go through and answer what you know first do not spend time if your unsure just skip through the ones your unsure of and come back to them once you've gone through all the questions and answered the ones you know or that we're pretty easy to find and answer too.  Save the hard time consuming ones until last.  Then go back and look up codes etc.... and give them your best shot that way if you do run out of time in the end you at least answered ALL the ones you knew first and then you can go back and pencil in the hard ones before time is up.  NEVER leave a question un-bubbled when the proctor gives instructions you have 30 min left go back and bubble in an answer on the hard ones, at least take your chances with an answer and it's best to do that with the hard ones in the end.  Hope this helps this was advice a fellow member gave me when I failed the first time and it worked for me.  Never give up, you can do it but not if you stop trying. Best of luck, Tina.


----------



## CodingKing (Aug 11, 2016)

sforero@ihmllc.com said:


> does anybody know how the CPC Exam is calculated???



Its 150 questions worth one point each regardless of complexity. If you get it right you get a point. If you get it wrong or skip you get 0 points. So no penalty for guessing unlike some exams. You need to get 70% correct which is 105 correct answers.


----------



## avon4117 (Aug 11, 2016)

its interesting how auditors use scare tactics like jail time...really? You mean you can go to jail for documenting an e/m code incorrectly? One of the lowest paying procedure codes. Give me break. I have been in the industry for over 20 years and never seen anyone go to jail for something that stupid. Now if you were billing for services you did not perform..thats different. But if you are audited for incorrect coding the worst that can happen is recoupment..not jail time.


----------



## cparsons1216 (Jan 4, 2017)

*youtube videos*

Has anyone heard of Miss Jay videos on youtube?  I heard they help a lot but can't find her videos.  TIA


----------



## clr6381@yahoo.com (Jan 4, 2017)

*Mrs. Jay on Youtube*



cparsons1216 said:


> Has anyone heard of Miss Jay videos on youtube?  I heard they help a lot but can't find her videos.  TIA



Look under Absolute Coding Institute. That should take you to the videos.


----------

